# Trade you think you should have picked?



## yamahaguitarguy (9 Mar 2013)

What trade are you in and is there a trade you wish you have picked over yours?


----------



## Shamrock (9 Mar 2013)

I'm armour, but I've been playing a lot of video games so I think I should have gone astronaut.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Mar 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I'm armour, but I've been playing a lot of video games so I think I should have gone astronaut.



I love it..................

yamahaguitarguy,..........Why???


----------



## Loachman (10 Mar 2013)

Pilot.

Pilot.

And it's an "Occupation", not a "trade".


----------



## brihard (10 Mar 2013)

Mechwarrior.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Mar 2013)

Plumbing & Heating Tech.  The better to handle some of the shit that came my way.   I could have re-routed it, as an example.


----------



## Scott (10 Mar 2013)

This thread is destined for awesomeness and a potential meltdown for failure to recognize awesomeness.


----------



## jeffb (10 Mar 2013)

MIR Commando. Those guys get all the girls while we are in the field if none of the glory.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Mar 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I'm armour, but I've been playing a lot of video games so I think I should have gone astronaut.



That's funny I'm infantry but have been playing a lot of World of Tanks, should have went Armored or Artillery  ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Mar 2013)

AES Op.

I still think postal clerk would be a good go.  I can't imagine they get into any stressful situations.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Mar 2013)

I like my present trade, HT.  However, a trade with Red Seal connections has better after job marketability and that might have been a better way to go.


----------



## Tank Troll (18 Jun 2013)

I'm Armour spent most of my time on tanks

Wanted to be Heavy Equipment Engineer back in the day when it was a separate trade................got told I wasn't big enough to do the maintenance on the Vehicles :dunno:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2013)

Was artillery in the Reserves, was interested in going reg force, but was told I would be artillery and wanted Combat Engineer instead. I originally wanted to go Reserve armour, but when I found out they only had jeeps I went artillery as they had the proper equipment.


----------



## MeanJean (18 Jun 2013)

I was an Electrical Technician in the Navy for 10 years and really enjoyed it.  You can write the exam for the Red Seal Industrial Electrician Journeyman Ticket after completing the QL5A course.  I have not done that but I know several ET's who have.  

I wish I was an officer... Oh wait, I am working on that now.  They are sending me to university for four years in attempts to mould me into a Marine Systems Engineering Officer.  Reasons for switching other than getting a degree: Pay, Promotion and Pension.


----------



## Cbbmtt (18 Jun 2013)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> AES Op.
> 
> I still think postal clerk would be a good go.  I can't imagine they get into any stressful situations.



I know you posted this a while ago, but I started to laugh out loud. Last night I was watching the Seinfeld episode where they asked Newman why people went crazy at the post office.

"The mail never stops! It just keeps coming and coming and coming, there's never a let-up! It's relentless! Every day it piles up more and more and more! And you gotta get it out! But the more you get it out the more it keeps coming in!


----------



## Teen_Cadet (18 Jun 2013)

MeanJean said:
			
		

> I was an Electrical Technician in the Navy for 10 years and really enjoyed it.  You can write the exam for the Red Seal Industrial Electrician Journeyman Ticket after completing the QL5A course.  I have not done that but I know several ET's who have.
> 
> I wish I was an officer... Oh wait, I am working on that now.  They are sending me to university for four years in attempts to mould me into a Marine Systems Engineering Officer.  Reasons for switching other than getting a degree: Pay, Promotion and Pension.



Just curious, do you wish you had gone officer from the start? Or was the ncm experience worth it?


----------



## Remius (18 Jun 2013)

Medic.

Went Infantry instead.

But i really wanted to be a Space Marine.  In space.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2013)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> AES Op.
> 
> I still think postal clerk would be a good go.  I can't imagine they get into any stressful situations.



I can imagine that a Postal clerk that took pride in their job, would get stressed out trying to ensure the mail in a timely manner got to a ship or unit deployed.


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I can imagine that a Postal clerk that took pride in their job, would get stressed out trying to ensure the mail in a timely manner got to a ship or unit deployed.



I have heard of their civilian counterparts "going postal".


----------



## MeanJean (18 Jun 2013)

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> Just curious, do you wish you had gone officer from the start? Or was the ncm experience worth it?



I think my experience as an NCM was worth it and I didn't want to enter as an officer either.  I was an industrial electrician apprentice before I joined and that is why I joined as an ET.  As for my experiences as ET, they will help me with the Engineering Officer part of knowing the ship and how systems work and depend on each other.  As a Master Seaman and NCM, the leadership experience in quite valuable in many different aspects.

Besides I am getting paid as a MS to go to a civilian university for four years.  How sweet is that?  (almost as good as being a space marine)


----------



## Frankonopolous (19 Jun 2013)

Joined as a cook 

....rockin' out as an MP now  8) :threat: :bowing:


----------



## Lumber (10 Aug 2013)

MARS currently.

CommO (common sense officer) would have been good.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (10 Aug 2013)

I am an infantry officer but their are days I wish I would of tried to become a pilot.  I wouldn't want to fly planes though, only helicopters  8)


----------



## SupersonicMax (10 Aug 2013)

Pilot.

Pilot.


----------



## bison33 (10 Aug 2013)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Pilot.
> 
> Pilot.


Pilot jokes in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------

